# DIY Light Diffusion?



## Cmors (Jul 22, 2017)

Parchment paper sounds like a neat experiment. You could also look for theatrical diffuser gel (sheets that soften and diffuse made for 750w theatrical fixtures). You'll find various degrees and styles to choose from. I've also found commercial grade sticky back sheets made for flureacent fixtures sold at places like Home Depot. There are options available for cheap... parchment paper might be too thick but give it a try.


----------



## MadMensch (Jul 2, 2017)

Cmors said:


> Parchment paper sounds like a neat experiment. You could also look for theatrical diffuser gel (sheets that soften and diffuse made for 750w theatrical fixtures). You'll find various degrees and styles to choose from. I've also found commercial grade sticky back sheets made for flureacent fixtures sold at places like Home Depot. There are options available for cheap... parchment paper might be too thick but give it a try.


Thanks for the ideas! I tried the parchment paper and it definitely worked as a diffuser but the light distribution became uneven due to the paper not sitting completely flat. I'm going to look into the options you provided to see if I can come up with a cleaner alternative that allows more light to come through more consistently.

Thanks again!


----------



## guvmarley (Oct 3, 2015)

I use the diffuser gel on top of my glass lid. It works well to minimize light but doesn't look so great because it's a black-ish film. If your light isn't hot you could try window cling film to diffuse, that stuff usually looks nice. Or a type of vellum, but again I'm not sure if heat would be a problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMensch (Jul 2, 2017)

guvmarley said:


> I use the diffuser gel on top of my glass lid. It works well to minimize light but doesn't look so great because it's a black-ish film. If your light isn't hot you could try window cling film to diffuse, that stuff usually looks nice. Or a type of vellum, but again I'm not sure if heat would be a problem.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ended up ordering some Rosco Cinegel film from Amazon. Ordered two different densities so that I can try them both to see which looks the best while still allowing a good amount of transparency. It was pretty cheap, around $16 total with shipping. The Cinegel Tough film which is what I ordered has a heat-resistant base too so it seems to be a great fit for this application. I'll report back once I have it installed on my LED lights!


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

I use black window screen from lowes or home depot.


----------

